# New cub's tools



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone else excited


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Where are the pex crimpers at? And the cpvc cutters? Lollol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

Little bit at a time that's nearly 600$ worth baby steps for this guy!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't see sharkbite tools either. And where is your madder daddy?


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol thats funny


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Good start. Good luck amigo.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are nice tools though, that ridgid tubing cutter is great, got one just like it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Now take them all outside

And spray paint them flourescent orange

So nobody will steal them


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

After having to buy same tools over and over, spray paint and scribing your card # on them helps.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Get one of these...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

well you wont need 90% of that stuff, 

all ya need is 

Phillip Screw Driver
Hacksaw
Plumbers Putty 
Pliers


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

And one of these...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't see a reamer or a see-konk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice to start with fresh tools though! Congrats!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I would also add Ridgid One stop wrench


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Return that basin wrench and splurge for a quality Ridgid, you won't be sorry.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I was going to get the red 6 in one or whatever it is and what is a rigid one stop wrench


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

One stop fits shutoff valve nuts. We did not see one rookie.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks nice.....feels good having nice tools!


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I would have bought a lot more but one of the plumbers I work with is hooking me up with the odds and ends till I buy everything ! What is that took called and the journeyman plumber told me not to buy one :/


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Plumbing newbie said:


> Well I was going to get the red 6 in one or whatever it is and what is a rigid one stop wrench



The One Stop Wrench is two wrenches in one.
It provides the exact size wrench you need to install angle stops and compression couplings.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Return that basin wrench and splurge for a quality Ridgid, you won't be sorry.:thumbsup:


Rigid basin is by far the best and worth the $40


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> One stop fits shutoff valve nuts. We did not see one rookie.


Awesome tool


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's what I use for angle stops.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> ........... see-konk


WTF is that ?


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree :0


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Here's what I use for angle stops.


What's that top double ended nut driver do?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Screws in omit outlet of stop and acts as a back-up to nut wrench.....
Like this¥


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Screws in omit outlet of stop and acts as a back-up to nut wrench.....
> Like this¥


That's nice did you make that? The other wrench does the jaws open up like a basin wrench?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Pasco is manufacturer part #4524 comes as a set. Yes jaws open and are fixed sizes 15/16" and 5/8". Perfect for angle stops, beats a crescent wrench!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Pasco is manufacturer part #4524 comes as a set. Yes jaws open and are fixed sizes 15/16" and 5/8". Perfect for angle stops, beats a crescent wrench!


It doesn't mark up the angle valve? I hate me an ugly marked up brand new valve.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

no i got two of those let me tell you a quick and easy tool to use the tool works like a ratchet love that tool a must for service plumbers a need for construction worker exspecially when you installing alot of stops


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> WTF is that ?


A no hub torque wrench that breaks at 60ft lbs


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

Torque wrench is expensive I use a nut driver and I can feel about 60 to 70 ft pounds of torque it's a gift ........lol jk


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You gotta get a Seekonk, it's an indispensible tool. :thumbsup:


I also use the deal Qball posted but I use a crecent wrench instead. It doesn't mark up the chrome or ever slip. I don't think a ratcheting wrench would save me more than 15 seconds installing a stop.







Paul


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Need some Knipexs as well. Screw the old blue handles!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

With my service bag u could drop me off in a taxi and I could prob fix 75% of my customers problems


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Good Luck Pal!

Just read this thread, which prompted me to read your intro thread also.

seems like you have a great attitude to be starting out, and a willingness to learn. Those two things alone will take you farther than that whole slew of tools you just bought, keep it up!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

BTW, that's definitely a decent starter set for a tool collection. Every plumber is different when it comes to preferred tools, but thats the ticket... its personal preference.

I wish you all the luck with your apprenticeship, and feel free to ask tons of questions.

UA


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> With my service bag u could drop me off in a taxi and I could prob fix 75% of my customers problems


There's not much I can't do with my Veto Pro XL.....It's heavy, but this career ain't for lightweights....


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

The boss just bought some of those kinpex or whatever they are . They are the snap on channel locks and they are bad a*# but they are also 250$ for three pairs too much for this apprentice


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My Knipex were about $40 for two at Lowes. Using 1 small and 1 medium together hasn't been an issue.

The red Husky bags tore holes in the pockets after a while, I went with the black Husky widemouth bag and have been happy since last Christmas.

Great start! It shows you take your job seriously. Be smart when it's time to add power tools.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't believe you guys all missed the most important starter tools of all. Get yourself a roundpoint, a sharpshooter and a pick axe son. :laughing: You gotta learn to dig a good ditch first. :thumbup: Congrats


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

You must not have read my intro that's all in doing right now is digging I can dig a ditch look how do they look


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Good job now get off your AZZ and fill it back in, what the hell ya doin layin' down on the job. :blink: Don't forget to lay the sod back down so they can't tell you've been there. You did peel the sod back first right? 
NO?? :furious: Dang Cubs :furious: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't pile the dirt so close to the edge. You'll learn more if you get your OSHA Competent Person card.

An angle grinder can turn a shovel into a root slaying machete.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

That guy on the ground is the JP watching cub dig the hole. Notice how clean JP stays. We let him use the mini excavater it's called a shovel.


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

First off your lazy lol Jk but I did not use a mini I used my arms and second off I have my OSHA 10 and competent person car I was a laborer before this I know the rules


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

I second the spray painting and scribing of your tools. I've got a few tools that my apprentices use a lot, and it's easy to spot who has em because of my paint job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I can't see a reamer or a see-konk


Ahhh There is no tool finer than a Seekonk Torque Wrench... :thumbup:
Worth every penny and a few more....


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

I love my hackzall (mini sawzall). I got my family jewels broken by the other guys when I first bought it, but then they used it and fell in love. : )


----------

